# Please help me to produce more smoke when smoking



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Guy's 

I seem to have a problem with my wood catching fire rather then smoking! I soak the wood chunks in water for 2 hours or longer and sometimes overnight but after a while the wood catches fire and then doesn't produce much smoke.
I do spray the fire with my water bottle to put the fire out but comes back after a while. My smoker is a master forge and I'm using the oak wood chunks in the internal box and I am heating at rather low - medium temp 230- 250 

Any advise on how to create more smoke instead of the wood burning up? 

searacer


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Picture of the smoker in action*

Here is a picture of the smoker in action, this is about all the exhaust smoke I get out of it.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't have a degree in "smokeology", but that looks pretty normal to me?

I use charcoal for heat, and add a fist sized chunk of hickory or oak about every 30 mins or so. I have an offset, so when it burns, it really doesn't bother me....just add another chunk,for smoke. You can actually have too much smoke and get a "sooty" flavor.....IMHO.

Later
R3F


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm by far no expert either,but it looks good to me.My wife doesn't care for heavy smoke flavor,so I cook with all vents open.I have a stick burner.After sitting by my cooker all day or night drinking beer to stay hydrated,I have to get my wife or son to sample the meat because I can't even taste smoke after breathing it all day.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thata looks about right to me. .you could have a charcoal center then add a circle of the oak or mesquite arond the out side if they catch roll them off for a few mintues and back on when cool to much


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

If you read the BBQ masters books they mostly say you don't want a bunch of smoke during the cooking time.....in fact the best is clear smoke.....the fire is just right and you are still getting the flavor of the wood, so don't be confused about smoking meats....it does not mean actual smoke that you see or is thick....it means wood flavor


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You don't want a heavy/thick black smoke. A clear "blue" smoke is what I try to keep. I NEVER douse my fire. Manage the temp, not the smoke. But I cook strictly stick burner so YMMV.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Heavy smoke equals soot on your meat. As mentioned, clean burn and flavor with the wood type.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

your pic has too much smoke in my opinion. I never want to see heavy white smoke. The proper smoke is a barely visible "blue" smoke. I am not familiar with the smoker you are using, but maybe switch to chunks instead of chips? It is possible that depending on the cooker, you are only going to get so much smoke flavor.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Not sure why your looking for more smoke, if anything it looks like you need less, and a cleaner smoke. I prefer the smoke to be a light blue to the point that it is sometimes difficult to see. I'm also not a fan of soaking or spraying the wood...it results in you steaming the meat more than smoking it. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Agree with the others. You probably have too much smoke in that picture. Let those wood chunks burn. The blue smoke coming off the members is what you really want.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*I was trying to make a heavy Bark on the meat*

I'm looking for a bark and despite all my past attempts I haven't made a crust on the meat after I used the mustard on the meats then applied dry rub heavy no crust appears. Cook time Pork butt 7 Hrs @ 230- 250 temp then waited an hour or 2 cooling off . Brisket 14 - 15 hrs @ 230 Temp

Someone said I needed more smoke to make a heavy crust on the meats. I talk to the owner of Texas BBQ rub which this is the rub I'm using and he said it's the water pan , I should not use a water pan at all and in fact he suggest to put sand in the water pan to catch all the drippings from the meats so the moisture isn't in the smoker.

Any suggestion for crust please let me know.

searacer


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

smoke a little longer use excessive amounts of your BBQ sauce last five minutes put it over the coals directly it will get the bark you are after, also if you use a stick burner it will increase the bark in My opinion. to just get more smoke just add more chunks when they catch fire move them off the coals. but a charcoal base and chunks can produce a lot of smoke... you are looking to almost smother the fire for what you are looking for. I too once in awhile will want a extremely heavy rick smoke flavor. and I let the charcoal base get going then completely cover in Wood chunks and close the vent all the way off and leave the intake slightly open. it will clear out mosquitos for sure LOL


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm afraid that if you don't enjoy trying to figure out how to get the results you want,you'll get discouraged and stop trying.My own personal opinion that aint worth diddly-squat is,you need a stick smoker to learn on.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

manintheboat said:


> your pic has too much smoke in my opinion. I never want to see heavy white smoke. The proper smoke is a barely visible "blue" smoke. I am not familiar with the smoker you are using, but maybe switch to chunks instead of chips? It is possible that depending on the cooker, you are only going to get so much smoke flavor.


^^^^This^^^^

If you want a stronger smoke flavor, the meat needs to be smoked for a longer time. You can't "pound" smoke into meat and expect quality flavor.

Vent control of air flow is how you keep your wood from flaming up excessively. Each smoker is different. Learn the effects of adjusting your top and bottom vent controls. Each has a place in smoke and flame control.

Loose tent after finishing. Tight foil wrap can soften the crust that you want.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

seacer said:


> I'm looking for a bark and despite all my past attempts I haven't made a crust on the meat after I used the mustard on the meats then applied dry rub heavy no crust appears. Cook time Pork butt 7 Hrs @ 230- 250 temp then waited an hour or 2 cooling off . Brisket 14 - 15 hrs @ 230 Temp
> 
> Someone said I needed more smoke to make a heavy crust on the meats. I talk to the owner of Texas BBQ rub which this is the rub I'm using and he said it's the water pan , I should not use a water pan at all and in fact he suggest to put sand in the water pan to catch all the drippings from the meats so the moisture isn't in the smoker.
> 
> ...


 Back to your OP. 
You soak your wood chips/chunks. Stop doing that and let them burn that is what makes the good smoke.

You are dousing the fire to keep the flames down. Stop doing that, that is causing a cold smutty smoke, which is the exact opposite of what you want.

I have never rubbed a brisket or butt with mustard, not saying to stop that, but not sure the gain other than a bunch of rub on the outside of the meat. We often only use salt and pepper for our "rub" and get a good bark and smoke ring.

I use a large reverse flow stick burner and run water pans under the meat the entire time. As above, with good results.

I am not familiar with the style of cooker that you are using, can you explain what wood/heat source you mainly use and how the racks are set up. Direct or indirect heat?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

seacer said:


> I'm looking for a bark and despite all my past attempts I haven't made a crust on the meat after I used the mustard on the meats then applied dry rub heavy no crust appears. Cook time Pork butt 7 Hrs @ 230- 250 temp then waited an hour or 2 cooling off . Brisket 14 - 15 hrs @ 230 Temp
> 
> Someone said I needed more smoke to make a heavy crust on the meats. I talk to the owner of Texas BBQ rub which this is the rub I'm using and he said it's the water pan , I should not use a water pan at all and in fact he suggest to put sand in the water pan to catch all the drippings from the meats so the moisture isn't in the smoker.
> 
> ...


smoke has nothing to do with the actual formation of bark, but it can affect the color a bit. Bark is related to the Maillard reaction. Google is your friend here. It is possible that your smoker setup makes it difficult to achieve a strong bark. Keep in mind that you can get bark on a roast in the oven and that is a smoke free environment. You can cheat a bit by introducing rubs with some sugar, but be careful not to overdo it. Also, stop with the mustard. Use a light coat of peanut oil, worchestershire, hot sauce, vinegar or even water. All you want to do is wet the meat down a bit to give the rub something to hang on to.

In the end, you might be better served getting a different type of smoker. Build a UDS or buy a Weber smokey mountain bullet smoker and you will be developing good bark immediately.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

X2 HydroSports. I've been cooking cook-offs for a number of years, along with a little catering experience. 
I concentrate on temperature, and try to keep my smoke blue or none. Even with no smoke, you will get the flavor, if you are using wood or chips.
Stay away from heavy and/or gray smoke. I call this rancid smoke.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

like a lot of these guys said...a thin blue smoke is what you want...that bellowing white smoke will leave the surface of your meat bitter and you be burping for days


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Control the air intake into the firebox, and you control the burn rate and smoke.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Less smoke as everyone has said but for the bark, try using a more coarse salt and pepper if you aren't already. I like to stay away from any powders when making my rub for like my brisket and have had better luck with getting a better bark. I've also switched to butcher paper when wrapping compared to foil and have seen better results on the bark not getting mushy.


----------

